# 2001 nissan altima



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

hello everybody, how are you all doing? question about the transmission fluid for 2001 nissan altima, which fluid is good and how many qrts should i use. and the way to change transmission fluid. is tranmission exchange and flush the same? let me know please. thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A typical service is remove the drain plug on the bottom of the trans pan, drain the fluid, reinstall the drain plug with a new crush washer, fill the trans through the dipstick tube using a trans funnel. A drain and fill will usually take about 4-1/2 quarts. Start with 4 quarts and check level with the engine running. Top off as necessary. A "flush" and "fluid exchange" are bascially the same thing. Here a fluid exhcange machine is used. Inside the machine is a tank with a bladder. New fluid is installed in the machine; usually the capacity of the trans determines the ammount...in this case, it's 10 quarts. The lines from the machine hook up between the cooler hose and the radiator's cooler tube. The engine is started, which turns the AT pump. As old fluid enters the machine, it pushes against the other side of the bladder, which forces new fluid into the cooler tube and back to the trans. The benefit of this is that it replaces the majority of the fluid in the trans, as opposed to just what's in the pan on a typical drain and fill. Nissan trannies use a screen, not a filter, and servicing is not required of it.

As far as fluid, Nissan recommends Nissan Type "D" ATF, which is the similar to Dexron II. This has a thinner viscosity that Dexron III, which can make the valves stick in the valve body. If you don't want to go to the dealer and get genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF, then Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Multi-import ATF are both recommended for Dexron II applications and will work fine.


----------

